# Track cleaning



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Impressed with Shaygetz I followed through.The old thread.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1030&highlight=roofing
The result.








Works Wonders.








I also made a guide for drilling.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

So it really works well, eh? Maybe I will just have to pick up a junk box car or two off eBay and make some for myself


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I find it an easy and simple solution. I used a scrap piece of press board just like pegboard. The nails came off so I backed it up with plywood. I used tooth picks to level it out in the prototype. Then I got out the dremel sand drum and made room for the nail heads in the plywood so it would glue flat.

All I need is a little Hobo figure to ride it.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What typ of board works best for this? I am thinking of doing this for my trains as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The original by Shaygetz was the backside of Masonite. I think the consistenancy of pegboard is best. Something like a pressed cardboard that wears . I had scrap lyng around. Homasoat may be a little soft. Pressboard may work.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Ongoing testing*

For an update I am using 4 to 6 3/8 washers for weight. I handle the cars a lot and got tired of the device slipping off . I found a number 4 speed nut for a sheet metal screw. It holds the nail tight. I used a nut driver to set it on the nail with a tap of a small hammer. I only use one.











I recently read in another forum that this idea came out of Model Railroader in 1957.
Walter's has announced that it will carry the Lionel Line of Products. I wonder if this is bad for the Lionel dealers because now someone can order Lionel from any hobby store.


----------

